# What is the most effective marketing for a startup brand?



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

I just started a new brand. Opened with 5 designs. I started a facebook, twitter and blog. I've identified my target audience and they are a little harder to reach. Other than word of mouth and the listed social media outlets, I have not done any other marketing. What is most recommended for someone in my situation? What are marketing avenues that are cost effective and work?


----------



## Stitchesprint (Sep 20, 2011)

Define 'a little harder to reach.'


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

There is not most effective way as different methods and the avenues each online store takes is different for everyone. Do whatever it takes to get your product in front of your target audience and keep it there. If it was one surefire way to get merchandise in front of customers we would all be rich. You can start by placing your website in your signature....that's free advertising, keep building on to what you are already doing....try selling at events geared to your target market, hand out business cards, maybe do some paid marketing ads. It is hard work, and it takes time, don't think for a minute it will come overnight, just keep working at getting the word out and you should be fine.


----------



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

I guess I was just wondering besides twitter, facebook, blogs, and word of mouth what is another effective way to get traffic to your website? I hear about google adwords but it kind of seems like it could be a rip off if you don't play your cards just right with the keywords.


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

I would use facebook ads before google adwords (dont have to worry about being google slapped and you can target your demographic by gender, age, location, interests, and so on). 

You can have bumper stickers with your web address made up and go around town slapping it on park benches n'such. 

You could sponsor an amateur sports team (softball, soccer, etc.) and give them free t-shirts to wear as jersey's... and put your domain name in big bold letters on the front.

Contact your local newspaper and have them run a story on your new business, include your URL at the end.

Take an ad out of your local newspaper and put your website address in there.

Start some kind of contest where the public must go to your site to register/see if they won.

Partner with a non-profit and give them t-shirts for their event (think "race for the cure").

There are a ton of options out there. Dont' limit yourself to just online methods.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

TeeBug said:


> ...go around town slapping it on park benches n'such.


I would seriously think about this method, in my area this will get you a $25 fine for each sticker removed. In my area you can also get fined for placing signs on telephone polls, street signs, on the corner of certain streets, telephone booths, bus stops, and a host of other public places. They send teams out every single day to remove them. To the poster, know the laws in your area before you use this method.


----------



## serreal1 (Sep 23, 2011)

All good advice. The local team effort is great but if it isn't your demographic it will be hard to get the hits you actually need to make the sales. I would do Facebook over google since you can really target your audience.
@veedub3, LOL i guess they don't like guerilla marketing down in the ATL


----------



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

Will look into facebook ads. Are there much returns on blogs and local news websites?


----------



## serreal1 (Sep 23, 2011)

At the speed things move these days, i would say Facebook. You may get a few hits with local news websites and blogs but you really want the most bang for your buck and with close to 1 billion people on FB i think that's were its at. Good luck


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

serreal1 said:


> At the speed things move these days, i would say Facebook. You may get a few hits with local news websites and blogs but you really want the most bang for your buck and with close to 1 billion people on FB i think that's were its at. Good luck


Focus on facebook first for social marketing, it's easier to do and like what is stated above, there are a ton of users (albeit not all 1 billion are english speaking).

The reason I started off with local methods is because quite frankly they are the easiest to start off with (and build momentum)... you then have a "story" to tell when you attempt larger areas/avenues.

start small, grow big.

Or, you can aim for the stars and hope to hit the moon... but of course if you miss everything you're just floating away in space!


----------



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

So I started the facebook ad campaign. I've already gotten a few followers. But one thing I noticed about the follower's profiles that I could view was that these people are just going around and "liking" a TOOONNNNNN of things. I get the feeling they are fake profile/bots. Does anyone else have this suspicion? That's kind of lame if that's the kind of "traffic" you pay for.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

aperfectcircle05 said:


> So I started the facebook ad campaign. I've already gotten a few followers. But one thing I noticed about the follower's profiles that I could view was that these people are just going around and "liking" a TOOONNNNNN of things. I get the feeling they are fake profile/bots. Does anyone else have this suspicion? That's kind of lame if that's the kind of "traffic" you pay for.


You'll find that sort of thing on Twitter too, people who just follow anyone in hopes they'll get a follow back and their numbers will be larger. The trick with Twitter and Facebook is strategic following. Make sure you very clear who your target audience is and only follow or friend (or like pages) for people or companies in that group. The more targeted you are, the more useful social media will be for your business.


----------



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have to follow up again. I've tripled in followers but almost all of them seem like fake profiles. 


Am I alone in this suspicion?


----------



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

EnMartian said:


> You'll find that sort of thing on Twitter too, people who just follow anyone in hopes they'll get a follow back and their numbers will be larger. The trick with Twitter and Facebook is strategic following. Make sure you very clear who your target audience is and only follow or friend (or like pages) for people or companies in that group. The more targeted you are, the more useful social media will be for your business.



I understand that people just try to get liked....but there is something fishy about their profiles. Just sucks you are having to pay for these.


----------



## Jfny (Sep 1, 2011)

Stores... Online is a 1/4 the game..
Get some stickers and be at the best parties you can get into. Get dirty.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> I would seriously think about this method, in my area this will get you a $25 fine for each sticker removed. In my area you can also get fined for placing signs on telephone polls, street signs, on the corner of certain streets, telephone booths, bus stops, and a host of other public places. They send teams out every single day to remove them. To the poster, know the laws in your area before you use this method.


You "never put the stickers up yourself". "Someone else must've done it."

Wear gloves and be aware of street cameras. Go at night. 
Masks are cool.


----------



## soCALkid (Aug 16, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> I would seriously think about this method, in my area this will get you a $25 fine for each sticker removed. In my area you can also get fined for placing signs on telephone polls, street signs, on the corner of certain streets, telephone booths, bus stops, and a host of other public places. They send teams out every single day to remove them. To the poster, know the laws in your area before you use this method.


There's no way they can fine your company if they don't know who "slapped the stickers on". Just don't get caught putting your stickers around town and you'll be OK, you'd have to be an absolute moron to get caught.


----------



## soCALkid (Aug 16, 2011)

Jfny said:


> Stores... Online is a 1/4 the game..
> Get some stickers and be at the best parties you can get into. Get dirty.


Actually, some pretty good advice. When I started my clothing line as a side business, I was a lot younger, more into partying (but still knew my stuff and did all the printing and finance myself). Parties and bars were some of the places that got me up and running, find some hot girls to wear your stuff for free, pass out your flyers, and you've got your foot in the door. Always remember, sex sells.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

GrapeCloth said:


> You "never put the stickers up yourself". "Someone else must've done it."
> 
> Wear gloves and be aware of street cameras. Go at night.
> Masks are cool.


Your company information is on the stickers, your company is responsible.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

soCALkid said:


> There's no way they can fine your company if they don't know who "slapped the stickers on". Just don't get caught putting your stickers around town and you'll be OK, you'd have to be an absolute moron to get caught.


Ahh, yes they can in my area and they do it daily which is why I suggested the poster know the laws in his area. Does not matter if you are caught in the act, your company information is on the stickers, your company is responsible period.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

hahaha veedub, thats garbage homie. 
if i pass out 500 stickers at an event how can someone realistically say i am responsible for where they are used when i'm not around??

using your logic i could take someones company i dont like and start vandalizing places using their name and they'd get in tons of trouble right??

dont be scared to get your name out there, especially from people who obviously dont get up, and who dont know the rules.

leaving no evidence, and anonymity, are your best friend when it comes to guerrilla marketing through stickers and posters. fear is your worst enemy.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

GrapeCloth said:


> hahaha veedub, thats garbage homie.
> if i pass out 500 stickers at an event how can someone realistically say i am responsible for where they are used when i'm not around??
> 
> using your logic i could take someones company i dont like and start vandalizing places using their name and they'd get in tons of trouble right??
> ...



First not your homie! I was clearly speaking about what happens in my area and suggested that the OP know the county ordinances in his area before he proceeds. I am not here to argue with you but in my area, your sticker posted on public property gets you the fine, now do with that information what you will. Where you live that may not be the case but to just assume that you can do that everywhere and not be penalized is bad advice. I merely suggested he know the consequences before doing so. Now with that said, I am getting off the merry-go-round.

Enjoy the rest of your day!
Katrina


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

i'm clearly stating that Atlanta's law enforcement isn't dumb enough to fine someone based on information on a sticker. i know their graffiti crackdowns have been pretty strong recently, but theres no way law officials could fine a company because their information was put somewhere public.

i dont assume you can do ANYTHING everywhere - i'm very aware of all jurisdictions' ideologies having their own personality. it is in fact you that is claiming to have a complete understanding of your area's laws. i feel that your understanding of stickering in Georgia seems to be very close-sighted, timid and fearful. 

following your theory, i could put your personal contact information on postal stickers and put them all over the city and YOU would be the one getting fined. seems rather absurd doesnt it?

if you were a business owner, i could put your business information on a sticker and vandalize property with them and YOUR BUSINESS would receive the fine??

again, seems rather absurd doesnt it?
especially if you had an air-tight alibi placing you nowhere near the "scene of the crime"...

how much personal experience do you actually have concerning guerrilla marketing and/or graffiti?

its only a merry-go-round if one party fails to acknowledge and address the points being made and continue to repeat yourself, homie.

i'm not telling anyone to destroy public property to chase capitalistic dreams...
i am however letting people know that it should not warrant concern if a stranger uses a sticker with your business's information to vandalize something.


----------



## atoms (Sep 23, 2007)

@ OP:
I'm in the same boat.
It is not easy, but I've decided to stay focused and continue to search for new ideas to get my brand out there.
I give away t-shirt to friends and family.....hoping that the more I get out there the better chances of getting traffic to my site.
The idea to sponsor an amateur team in your area is a very smart advise. But it all comes down to your target.
If you can list your target, I think you will get more marketing ideas from members.


----------



## Allmetal (Aug 23, 2009)

TeeBug said:


> you can aim for the stars and hope to hit the moon... but of course if you miss everything you're just floating away in space!



Great quote!! I will be borrowing this hahah


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Once again another post about how to get more traffic and "likes" yet does not even put website or facebook link in their signature. Hate to say it but if you cannot even figure something out this basic . . . .


----------



## soCALkid (Aug 16, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> Once again another post about how to get more traffic and "likes" yet does not even put website or facebook link in their signature. Hate to say it but if you cannot even figure something out this basic . . . .


Not everyone is a seasoned veteran such as yourself. Believe it or not, people do need help with screen printing advice. That is why they're on a screen printing forum. Sorry, we can't all be like you and your multi million dollar company. Get off your high horse and stop acting like you're better than anyone here, odds are, you're still a newb as well.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> Once again another post about how to get more traffic and "likes" yet does not even put website or facebook link in their signature. Hate to say it but if you cannot even figure something out this basic . . . .


@ Riderz Ready: FYI - the hyperlinked facebook icon you provide on your company's homepage does not work.
You dont have your website linked anywhere on your company facebook page either.
You also have a suspended Twitter account that is hyperlinked to the Twitter icon on your homepage. You can scroll for days down your homepage where there is no content also (this will hurt your Google ranking and make your server work overtime)...
Your design studio doesnt work in Chrome or Safari and you have a sentence on your main page that tells people to visit said design studio but dont provide a link anywhere on the website.




Riderz Ready said:


> Hate to say it but if you cannot even figure something out this basic . . . .


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

Alot of good info in this thread. I've been selling tees at local shows and fairs, but my "dream target audience" hasn't really reacted to my shirts. I've been in Adobe suite all day coming up with new designs hoping head in the right direction, and stickers will actually be my next purchase as far as marketing goes. In long run, would you all say a heat press is worth it too? I currently screen all my tees, but find it to be a hassle. I'm looking into custom plastisol transfers or even inkjet ones...


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

CannibalSam said:


> Alot of good info in this thread. *I've been selling tees at local shows and fairs, but my "dream target audience" hasn't really reacted to my shirts.* I've been in Adobe suite all day coming up with new designs hoping head in the right direction, and stickers will actually be my next purchase as far as marketing goes. In long run, would you all say a heat press is worth it too? I currently screen all my tees, but find it to be a hassle. I'm looking into custom plastisol transfers or even inkjet ones...


CannibalSam, you said something here (bold above) that is very important... sometimes who/what we expect to sell isn't really the interested audience... but you're still selling shirts!

Don't ignore the group of ppl that are buying. If a small sample of this group are buying, you need to be flexible and explore marketing to this group. The entrepreneur who doesnt have the ability to pivot and respond to the market will not be successful. Listen to the market instead of trying to tell the market - you'll make a heckuva lot more money.


----------



## serreal1 (Sep 23, 2011)

All good advice. Teebug makes a lot of sense. Sometimes what you expect to sell is not what you market the most, but you're still selling and making money!


----------



## Fur Face Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

No ones gonna want what they don't know.....try giving away your product for free at first! If you believe that your product is awesome, then people will notice it and start talking and in turn eventually buy! Start a blog and create posts / take photos of people with your shirt and be sure to direct them to your blog. This will create buzz and visits to your blog. Use Facebook and twitter as vehicles to drive more traffic to your blog! This worked for me : ) good luck!


----------



## misterhipstertee (Nov 3, 2011)

If you guys are wondering how to get started immediately, sign up for an affiliate marketing network such as shareasale (see link below) or cj. Leave the marketing to the professionals! You only pay commisions if the marketers sell your products, so you can't lose! We are on the other end, we solely market tee shirts companies using our vast email subscriber base. As some friendly advice, use your creative energy towards making more product and leave the marketing to professionals, its the best way to get started, especially in this industry.

Here is a link to the shareasale network
http://www.shareasale.com/r.cfm?B=46&U=551969&M=47&urllink=

If you decide to join as a merchant, feel free to contact us via pm and we will join as one of your affiliate marketers


----------



## odoggx21 (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for the advice


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Do what your doing. All of it. But more importantly GET INTO THE INDUSTRY. You need to befriend the people that you kinda look up and are doing what you want to be doing.(Be realistic, but shoot for the head honchos that are reachable) Im not talking about your friends, and their friends that support you, thats great. But what you really need to be doing is NETWORKING FACE TO FACE with people in your surrounding area that could be truly beneficial for you. 

Your going to ask, how do even meet these people...You could start with Twitter, @mention them a few times. Maybe they will even @ mention you back. Attend their events as a shmo, introduce your self, Im so and so..I follow you on twitter and I really like what your doing. Boom, Ice breaker. Business cards in hand. If you can take pictures, take pictures, post them on your blog (which you should deff have). Be versatile, you say your only a designer, well for a night you may have to act as a seller, or a inspiring media guru. Be able to adapt. Im telling you, just befriend the people you want to truly be associated with business wise. It takes time, just like everything else. But it will truly bring you connections and contacts THAT MATTER. People that can take your brand to the NEXT LEVEL. 1000 likes from some kids on face book is great...but an order for 1000 shirts is even better


----------



## Egonomics (Aug 27, 2011)

TopseyCret said:


> Do what your doing. All of it. But more importantly GET INTO THE INDUSTRY. You need to befriend the people that you kinda look up and are doing what you want to be doing.(Be realistic, but shoot for the head honchos that are reachable) Im not talking about your friends, and their friends that support you, thats great. But what you really need to be doing is NETWORKING FACE TO FACE with people in your surrounding area that could be truly beneficial for you.
> 
> Your going to ask, how do even meet these people...You could start with Twitter, @mention them a few times. Maybe they will even @ mention you back. Attend their events as a shmo, introduce your self, Im so and so..I follow you on twitter and I really like what your doing. Boom, Ice breaker. Business cards in hand. If you can take pictures, take pictures, post them on your blog (which you should deff have). Be versatile, you say your only a designer, well for a night you may have to act as a seller, or a inspiring media guru. Be able to adapt. Im telling you, just befriend the people you want to truly be associated with business wise. It takes time, just like everything else. But it will truly bring you connections and contacts THAT MATTER. People that can take your brand to the NEXT LEVEL. 1000 likes from some kids on face book is great...but an order for 1000 shirts is even better


You're so right! We've been doing exactly that. There is this clothing line/store here in San Diego that we look up to and just going to their collaboration T-shirt parties at the store and taking pics for our blogs got us to meet the owners. He retweeted our coverage of our blog. Know we have talked. He told us he reads our blogs, loves our snapback and actually gave us advice and is printing our vinyl stickers. Someone we looked up to is now helping us out. We want to sell at the store one day and we are building a relationship. Even hooked it up with the friends/family discount. I guess it also helps our photographer is friends with him so we are now on the look. We got our stuff featured on an on-line magazine. People have been telling me we look like we been around for a while but its only been 2 weeks and 2 days. I'm focusing on putting my brand out there and networking with local brands from San Diego. We've tweeted eachother with some and they say they like our look book and what not. So getting in the loop with the other brands and being friends and networking is putting us on the map. 

By the way the store is 5&A Dime - Urban Lifestyle Apparel
and here is our in-depth product review. I feel like this review will help us by showing the product.
Egonomics Lifestyle Package » Fkn' Famous


----------



## waxtutor (Mar 14, 2008)

​If you have a specific niche as I do, posting and imputing on forums specific to your niche are key to taking part in the community your brand represents. This will get your brand recognition and customers.


----------

